# Alluring Aquatic MAC Collection



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 15, 2014)

Hey ladies    What are your picks from this collection? All the reviews I've seen so far are in lighter bloggers.....


----------



## CarmenK (May 16, 2014)

I know right I've been trying to see swatches on darker skin, really hard to find any. But when my package arrives I will be sure to provide swatches.

  I picked up Lorelei and Soul Serenede eyeshadows and 3 lippies in Goddess of the Sea, Mystical and Enchanted one. I was going to get Delphic but I highly doubt it will show up on my skintone =/

  Does anyone know if Refined golden will work for Nc45? Really wanting to pick this one up for the packaging.


----------



## deadSAVVY (May 16, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I know right I've been trying to see swatches on darker skin, really hard to find any. But when my package arrives I will be sure to provide swatches.  I picked up Lorelei and Soul Serenede eyeshadows and 3 lippies in Goddess of the Sea, Mystical and Enchanted one. I was going to get Delphic but I highly doubt it will show up on my skintone =/  Does anyone know if Refined golden will work for Nc45? Really wanting to pick this one up for the packaging.


  I'm thinking Delphic will give a warm glow for nc45 at the least. I skipped that one for now, swatches pending!  Refined golden will definitely work on nc45!  The texture is different compared to the ED Bronzer which I think is softer. (?) Refined will deposit more color. I have and use RG enough to give validation for buying it in the pretty packaging. I say go for it!  if you don't like it, you can always depot with a different powder product!


----------



## CarmenK (May 16, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


>


Thank you!!! Gonna order it now!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 16, 2014)

I'm sure the bronzers are a lost cause on a NC50?


----------



## MissElle12 (May 16, 2014)

There are some WOC swatches from a couple of UK specktrettes in the main AA thread....so that helped with the decision.  As for the bronzers, I tried them out in person last week--AS looked ashy on me and Delphic kinda disappeared into my skin.  I'm NW45.   Oh yea--I got SMHM, Enchanted one, and Water Deities!  I just may get an eyeshadow or two next.


----------



## kimbunney (May 16, 2014)

I picked up Refined Golden and both ED Bronzers, if anything I know AS will probably be an hightlight and I'm going to assume Delphic will look a bit similar from So Ceylon MSF on me, but we shall see.  I also picked up the 3 darker lipsticks, I am regretting not getting Pet me Please, but its whatever.   Also got the two blushes and one eyeliner...I think that was it. My package comes today I am so excited. I will try to post swatches later tonight if the package doesn't end up in my apartments office.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 16, 2014)

Did anyone get Siren Song? I made a game time decision to leave it behind.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 16, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Did anyone get Siren Song? I made a game time decision to leave it behind.


  I swatched it along with the bronzers the other day out of curiosity...wasn't feeling it at all...


----------



## afulton (May 17, 2014)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I'm sure the bronzers are a lost cause on a NC50?


  The Refined Deeper Golden Bronzer works beautiful on darker skin.  MAC should repromote this one.


----------



## afulton (May 17, 2014)

kimbunney said:


> Also got the two blushes and one eyeliner...I think that was it. My package comes today I am so excited. I will try to post swatches later tonight if the package doesn't end up in my apartments office.


  Please do a video! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just saw your video on YT...Thank you for always keeping us informed. You're the best.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 17, 2014)

Yay a video with swatches from Crystalis007.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIvRvLeER5A

  I'm not wowed y the blushes or lipsticks. Lipglass seems ok.  The eyeshadows look great of course. Hope I will have time to try stuff in the store before it sells out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 17, 2014)

Swatches - dark skinned WOC (NW55-58). I did the swatches in the shade as well as direct sunlight so you could see the difference.   
Eyeshadows from top --> bottom: 
Lorelei 
Sea Worship 
Silver Sun 
Fathoms Deep 
Soul Serenade 
Lengendary Lure       










Lipsticks from top --> bottom: 
Siren Song 
Pet Me Please 
Enchanted One 
Mystical 
Goddess of the Sea   

Lipglasses from top --> bottom: 
Clear Water 
Peachstock 
Water Deities 
Seducing Sound 
Modern Lure


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 18, 2014)

^^Thanks sooo much for the swatches! Which are your faves?


----------



## CarmenK (May 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for the swatches!

  As far as the blushes go are they a must have? I would like to get one of them but havent seen too many pics of the blushes on
  I was so shocked that these blushes are $27, thats practically a nars blush


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 22, 2014)

Glosses coming soon!   Like I said in the AA forum, PMP and SS (the bottom 2) look sexy on my lips.   SaS EO PMP SS


----------



## Ajigglin (May 22, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 22, 2014)

For SS and PMP, use a concealer before you apply. That should help a but as well.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 22, 2014)

I will try this too. SS didn't impress me, but I was doing it wrong.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I will try this too. SS didn't impress me, but I was doing it wrong.


 
  i posted my lips with SS on the Name that lippie thread.

  i did my best..  used liner.  used concealer.  made 3-4 passes on the lips and still got the sheer tone, which is pretty. just makes me blah looking imo.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 22, 2014)

I gotta find this thread. I should have stuck to my guns with SS and passed on it.


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 23, 2014)

Here is Siren Song on my lips. It's a really nice lipstick.


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 23, 2014)

Pet Me, Please


----------



## MAChostage (May 23, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CarmenK* 


  Does anyone know if Refined golden will work for Nc45? Really wanting to pick this one up for the packaging.


  I'm (normally) NC44 but for summer am NW43 and I bought Refined Golden just for warmth -- AND the gorgeous ass compact!  It works well for me.


----------

